# Villagers "Thinking", and other various emotions



## keybug55 (Jun 16, 2013)

I was talking to Ed a lot [a Smug personality] and then he started walking around the room with his hoof on his chin with the thinking bubble above his head



He started thinking about Fuchsia and wondering what he should give her. He then said that he was busy thinking he couldn't talk to me. It behaves the same way when villagers are too depressed or mad to talk.

As for other emotions I didn't know of, I caught Fuchsia sleeping in her house.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 16, 2013)

Animals do that when you talk to them to much. In other words, they're telling you to leave them alone for a bit.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Animals do that when you talk to them to much. In other words, they're telling you to leave them alone for a bit.



Which one, sleep? thought? or both?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 16, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Which one, sleep? thought? or both?



Thought. Sleep is just random and they'll wake up eventually for you to normally talk to them.


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 16, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Animals do that when you talk to them to much. In other words, they're telling you to leave them alone for a bit.



Thanks for that information

Is this new in New Leaf?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 16, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Thanks for that information
> 
> Is this new in New Leaf?



Them doing the thought emotion is new. They would always get mad at you if you talked to them too much in past games though. They would do different emotions instead like sadness or even anger.


----------



## maarowak (Jun 16, 2013)

Villagers are usually asleep in their houses when they just woke up, at least that's what I noticed with mine.

I've seen Carmen and Roscoe shake trees and have the "cold" emotion when nothing falls. It's pretty funny.

And now they have tons of other emotions while you talk to them. It's very exciting and a nice touch.


----------

